# Cesar canned food?



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley was neutered today and had 9 teeth pulled. My husband bought some Cesar canned food to give him for a few days until his teeth feel better. Is this type of food ok? Or should I run and get something else?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm not a fan of that food myself-it's always given my dogs the runs :smscare2: What's always worked real well for us is to wet down their dry food a bit a microwave for about 10 seconds-it doesn't take long- :biggrin: Good luck!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

No it really isn't-I wouldn't even give a spoonful of it. If it's too late tonight to go and get a good food, I'd soak his kibble in warm water until soft and that should hold him till morning, especially since he might not feel like eating much tonight.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Its doggy junk food. Make him some chicken and rice or else moisten his regular food.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Not to change this thread, but is 9 teeth alot to get pulled at one time? I will probably have to do Clifford's when he turns one, unless his baby teeth fall out. I had no idea they would do that many, sounds painful for them. I couldn't imagine losing nine teeth.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I heard rice and chicken was the best as well. I have no idea about Caesar, but I'll make sure to stay away from it now that I know!




> Not to change this thread, but is 9 teeth alot to get pulled at one time? I will probably have to do Clifford's when he turns one, unless his baby teeth fall out. I had no idea they would do that many, sounds painful for them. I couldn't imagine losing nine teeth.[/B]


Are you waiting for Clifford to turn 1 year old to neuter him for a certain reason? Just curious since the age most recommended is between 5-6 months of age. Some people have pulled as many as 17 I heard on this forum when their dog was getting neutered, poor dog! Coby is 5 months and 1 week old now and he has lost all of his baby teeth so he won't need to have any pulled, we're definitely lucky (or else we'd have to pay $25 for each tooth pulled)! I guess it depends on the teething stage of each dog, Coby started really early and so he is pretty much done with all his teething, almost all of his new ones have grown in completely. And I hear for some dogs, some of the baby teeth just never fall out even when all the new ones have grown in and has to be removed later to prevent tarter and plaque from building up and affecting his new teeth.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Not to change this thread, but is 9 teeth alot to get pulled at one time? I will probably have to do Clifford's when he turns one, unless his baby teeth fall out. I had no idea they would do that many, sounds painful for them. I couldn't imagine losing nine teeth.[/B]



My Samantha had 13 removed. They are baby teeth, so I doubt there's much root
to them. Also, they are ready to fall out anyway. So easily plucked out.

These little ones will lose several baby teeth in a very short time, naturally, and we
are not even aware of it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My beloved Benson had 12 baby teeth pulled at the same time he went under anesthesia for a dental cleaning ~ our Vet only charges $3.50 per tooth extraction.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Some Maltese just retains their baby teeth more than others. I know Cookie and Sparkle had a few that needed to be pulled out. Jellybean and Cupcake did very well on their own.

Caesar is like doggie junk food but I must admit that I have fed it in the past. They love it but like mentioned above - it gives them the runs.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ceasar isn't good. My vet told me a story about one of her friends who found a whole chicken foot in it. I guess that's not unusual in a food that has bi-products.

Yup, baby teeth have no root. Ollie only had 1 left at 6 mos when he was neutered and they took it out easily with their fingers.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Not to change this thread, but is 9 teeth alot to get pulled at one time? I will probably have to do Clifford's when he turns one, unless his baby teeth fall out. I had no idea they would do that many, sounds painful for them. I couldn't imagine losing nine teeth.[/B]


Punky had to have all four canine teeth pulled at six months old. They had to be pulled because the big teeth were coming in fast and would have been affected if the baby teeth were not removed. The roots were very long and the vet told me that they probably would have never fallen out on their own, which he sees quite often with maltese. He didn't seem in any pain from having those teeth pulled out.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565374
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! Those are way bigger than Coby's baby canines! About 8x the size because I can barely see Coby's when it's on my hand like that and its a lot narrower too. Does Coby just has really tiny teeth? Those look even bigger than his adult canines that have come in.

sorry to keep getting off topic!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565617
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The teeth that we could see were tiny, but it was the roots that were so long.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've had two with 13. Mine go home and eat dry food. Go figure.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I heard rice and chicken was the best as well. I have no idea about Caesar, but I'll make sure to stay away from it now that I know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clifford was neutered at 5 months, and the vet wanted to wait to see how is teething would go on his own, and I was fine with that. Why did u ask about the neutering?


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565397
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! sorry! I thought you meant that you were waiting til Clifford was one year old to get him neutered, since I assumed that was the reason you would be getting his teeth pulled because I thought usually all the vets pull out the baby teeths when neutering. So I was wondering if there was a specific reason on why you were waiting, because for me I thought about waiting since I heard that they should be at least 4 lbs before they should be neutered, and he hasn't quite reached 4 lbs yet. But I've spoken to my vet and she said it should be fine for him even if he wasn't 4 lbs by the time he was reaching 6 months. 

Sorry if I offended you in some way! I thought all vets pulled out the baby teeth when neutering, so I just assumed, and was curious to see if you were waiting on similar reasons as me. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565683
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clifford was neutered at 5 months, and the vet wanted to wait to see how is teething would go on his own, and I was fine with that. Why did u ask about the neutering?
[/B][/QUOTE]

OH! sorry! I thought you meant that you were waiting til Clifford was one year old to get him neutered, since I assumed that was the reason you would be getting his teeth pulled because I thought usually all the vets pull out the baby teeths when neutering. So I was wondering if there was a specific reason on why you were waiting, because for me I thought about waiting since I heard that they should be at least 4 lbs before they should be neutered, and he hasn't quite reached 4 lbs yet. But I've spoken to my vet and she said it should be fine for him even if he wasn't 4 lbs by the time he was reaching 6 months. 

Sorry if I offended you in some way! I thought all vets pulled out the baby teeth when neutering, so I just assumed, and was curious to see if you were waiting on similar reasons as me. :smilie_tischkante: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ahhh Gotcha, and no offense taken at all, was curious what you wanting too, because maybe I was missing something. I am wondering if I should talk to my vet, and see if we should wait any longer though. My husband will be so mad if we have to pay to get his teeth pulled, he just doesn't get it. I do remember my vet saying a year old and will take a look. So, I guess I'll wait.


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565374
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My baby had 5 teeth pulled out when he was 6 months old and the roots on them were long when I saw the teeth I just wanted t o cry I asked why they were so long and I cant remember what the vet said but if I would of known how long the roots were I would of never had them pulled out I would of let them fall out on there own, I believe Rosco was in more pain from the teeth being pulled than the nuteuring, I still feel so bad for him just thinking about it. If I get a chance I'll take a picture of the teeth so you can see how long they are, you'd be surprised.


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> Ceasar isn't good. My vet told me a story about one of her friends who found a whole chicken foot in it. I guess that's not unusual in a food that has bi-products.
> 
> Yup, baby teeth have no root. Ollie only had 1 left at 6 mos when he was neutered and they took it out easily with their fingers.[/B]


Oh yes they do have roots on them, I asked the vet to save the teeth he pulled from Rosco and believe me they have roots, and they are long too. If you'd like pictures I'll send some, but you better believe the baby teeth do have roots and they are long ones I have proof of that.


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565374
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for posting pictures of the teeth because I have a feeling someone and that person knows who she is would not believe me when I tell her that baby teeth do have roots, and it also saves me from having to post pictures. Now by looking at those pictures would you want 9 or more teeth pulled at once, I know I wouldn't.


----------

